# Onkyo TX-SR905



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had the 905 about a month now and it is awsome! I have my HD Comcast and blu-ray player connected to my receiver via HDMI. When making this type of connection I can't utilize Dolby digital, Dolby TrueHD, DTS, and DTS-HD Master Audio. All I get thru HDMI is PCM. My Blu-ray is set to bitstream and my HD cablebox is set to HDMI of course.

However, I am able to utilize all audio formats when using optical cables, but shouldn't they work with HDMI as well? I appreciate any help that the pros here can provide.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ken, Welcome to the Shack!

It sounds like you may have the default audio preferences set up wrong in the Onkyo, HAve you been in the menu lately? Also check that you dont have the audio compresseion in your BluRay player turned on and that your not conected to both the HDMI and optical at the same time on the BluRay player.
You wont be able to get DTS master audio or TruHD using optical as these formats only work through HDMI.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I have checked and everything is set-up properly. I am using HDMI cables that came with my cable box. I wonder if that would make a difference or are all HDMI cables the same.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kencon28 said:


> I have checked and everything is set-up properly. I am using HDMI cables that came with my cable box. I wonder if that would make a difference or are all HDMI cables the same.


For the most part HDMI cables are all the same and should make no difference. However you could try another cable if you have one.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kencon28 said:


> I have checked and everything is set-up properly. I am using HDMI cables that came with my cable box. I wonder if that would make a difference or are all HDMI cables the same.


Yes .. I think all HDMI cables are the same (there's no difference between an expensive and a cheap cable besides the price :bigsmile; when you get a bad cable it wont work (no audio/video) :yes:

Most likely your problem is in the setting ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, I resolved this issue. One little setting in "Hardware Settings" of the menu threw everything out of whack. I had the HDMI audio out settings set to ON meaing that audio was also sent to my LCD's speakers. Because of that, all I could get was PCM from my receiver. Soon as I turned this setting off, I was able to get Dolby D, DTS-HD, THX Ultra Cinama 2, etc........ Thanks for the help.

:T


----------

